# Dug a 1913 Buick Enamel pin



## ruccello (Aug 21, 2010)

This popped out today while digging for bottles in a dump I haven't dug in a couple of years. The dump is a TOC dump that I've found some nice local meds in the past, but today, this is all that came out of the ground. It's pretty heavy, and except for the pin itself, it's in excellent condition. It's enamel over pot metal or zinc or something similar I would say. I can't find any info online, except a photo from the history of the logo, which dates it to 1913. I can't even find reproductions of it. Anyone ever see one of these before? Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.

 Richard


----------



## ruccello (Aug 21, 2010)

Back.


----------



## epackage (Aug 21, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Buick-Lapel-Pin-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ130419401400QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

 http://cgi.ebay.com/11044-BUICK-SQUARE-BLUE-WHITE-LOGO-CAR-PIN-BADGE-/370361155264?pt=AU_PinsBadgesPatches

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Vintage-Buick-Lapel-Pin-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ300452718234QQptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BUICK-SCRIPT-PIN-Nice-and-No-Reserve-_W0QQcmdZViewItemQQitemZ390223384785QQptZApparelQ5fMerchandise


----------



## ruccello (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey thanks epackage. I saw the vintage one already on ebay - it's very different - look closely at the typeface. The other one on ebay is a reproduction (first I've seen though, thanks), mine is silver, white and blue - that one is gold, white and blue, and dimensional - the surface on mine is all one level. Still searching for the original 1913 pin - I would like to know how common/rare these are.

 Richard


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 21, 2010)

Richard,...really cool find,...I'm amazed at it's condition,....wish I could tell you more about it.


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 22, 2010)

I would try, if you haven't already, a car forum.  There are a lot of car collector forums.....like this one, only car stuff.  I joined one once for info on a pair of used car signs I dug, and I sold them for $750.00 to a collector of gas stuff.  I thought they were worth about $50.00, so it was well worth joining.  Nice pin!!!


----------



## ruccello (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey Joe, you're right, this pin is in great shape. The dump is on a steep hill, not very deep, and on a bed of small rocks and sand, so it has great drainage. We've dug some cool metal toys out in the past, and some other cool metal. I think because it's enamel on a pot metal base helped a lot too. I'm always amazed at what you can dig out of the ground. We dug a glass car battery - looks just like a car battery - 3 distinct cells, about 12" wide - only it's made out of heavy green glass. It's cracked, but it's very cool. I will post it after we clean it up because I would love to find out info on it - it's very unusual.

 Paul, great suggestion. I just posted the pin on the Antique Automobile Club forum. Hopefully it will get some interest. Nice job on those signs - that was a nice surprise I bet!

 Richard


----------



## ruccello (Aug 22, 2010)

I just discovered this information online. It appears this pin is actually a radiator emblem. Found someone on the Antique Car Forum who has a whole collection of them - although I didn't see this one in his collection. So I did a google search for buick radiator emblems, and this is what came up.

 "The Buick script framed inside (and overlapping) a rectangle dates to around 1913 and appeared on the faceplate of the standard Boyce motometer fitted to the top of the radiators of various Buicks prior to 1927."

 I'm gettin' closer!

 Richard


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 22, 2010)

When I first glanced at your post I thought it said."I dug a 1913 Buick" I was gonna say,thats a hell of a lot of diggin!!! [8D]


----------



## ruccello (Aug 25, 2010)

Received a few emails regarding this emblem, from the Antique Automobile Club of America. Found out the emblem is really for the rear brake light from about 1926. Here's what they said.

 "you have a 20's emblem for the rear brake light, around 1926 or so.  
 The radiator badge is much larger, about double in size.  Yours has the round 
 button in back, as an original does.  The repos have a screw and nut 
 arrangement.  Value in good condition like yours, maybe $20 to $30.

 So, mystery solved. One more to add to the car parts collection!

 Hey RICKJJ59W, that's funny. I don't know about you, but It seems like I'm always digging around a car or car part! I'm actually digging around 2 early motorcycles now (trying to figure out if anything on them is salvageable).


----------

